# im kde .rar entpacken ueber console

## pieter_parker

hallo

hab da eine .rar datei, diese moechte ich einfach per rechts click entpacken koennen

das funktioniert soweit auch, ich sehe dann aber nur einen balken durchlaufen, keine infos was er entpackt und ob das was er am machen ist fehlerfrei zuende gegangen ist

mir waere es viel lieber wenn ich eine .rar datei im kde rechts clicke, sage in der konsole entpacken

sich dann ein consolen fenster oefnet, und dort dann unrar x dateiname.rar ausgefuehrt wird, und das fenster nach dem er fertig ist noch geoefnet bleibt

ist soetwas meoglich? wie kann ich es verwirklichen?

----------

## mastacloak

Hallo,

Du kannst mal Folgendes ausprobieren:

KDE-Kontrollzentrum -> KDE-Komponenten -> Dateizuordnungen

nach "rar" suchen und bei beiden Einträgen bei den zugeordneten Anwendungen auf den "Hinzufügen"-Button klicken. In das Eingabefeld nun

```
unrar %U
```

 oder 

```
/opt/bin/unrar %U
```

 einfügen und unten "In Terminal ausführen" und "Nach Programmenden geöffnet lassen" abhaken. Eventuell noch die Ausführungsreihenfolge anpassen. Sollte funktionieren, hab's allerdings nicht getestet.

HTH

----------

## Anarcho

zwischen unrar und %U sollte noch ein x stehen, sonst gibts nur ne Fehlermeldung.

----------

## pieter_parker

hey danke

funktioniert prima

.. nur hat er grad etwas entpackt und ich weiss nicht wo es nun gelandet ist

:edit

er hats mir in mein homeverzeichnis entpackt

seltsam, auch wenn ich ihm sage /opt/bin/unrar x %U ./

landet es im homeverzeichnis

es soll aber dahin entpackt werden wo auch die .rar datei liegt

----------

## tamiko

Dann versuch mal anstelle von x ein e zu verwenden:

```
/opt/bin/unrar e %U
```

```
$ unrar --help

[snip]

<Commands>

  e             Extract files to current directory

  x             Extract files with full path

```

Grüße,

Tamiko

----------

## pieter_parker

schon probiert

die dateien landen dann ohne verzeichnis direkt wieder im home verzeichnis von mir

----------

## mastacloak

@Anarcho: Danke, stimmt. Hab in der Schnelle das x vergessen...

Probier mal

```
/opt/bin/unrar x %U %d
```

Hier gibt's übirgens 'ne Übersicht über die %-Variablen: Desktop Entry Spec

----------

## pieter_parker

stimmt, mit %d funktioniert es

die dateien landen dann im selbenverzeichnis wo auch die .rar datei liegt

..

ich hab versucht selbst etwas anzulegen was er dann auch ebenfalls in der console oefnen soll und ausfuehren soll

es funktioniert irgendwie aber nicht

bei doppelclicken auf die datei (.par2 datei) sollte par2 r dateiname.par2 aufgerufen werden

ich hab es genauso wie das mit dem rar ist angelegt und dachte es wuerde dann funktionierten

tut es aber nicht

es kommt lediglich nur das fenster wo ich auswaehlen soll womit ich es oefnen moechte

(die .par2 datei hab ich vorher von der .rar datei erstellt, einfach zum testen ..

ausser ueber -> kde-kontrollzentrum -> kde-komponenten -> dateizuordnungen .. muss ich ihm nichts weiter sagen/einstellen ?

----------

## pieter_parker

er uebernimmt das garnicht das er die dateiendung .par2 mit par2 r dateiname.par bearbeiten soll

muss ich noch etwas dazu einstellen ?

----------

## UTgamer

Habe es lange Zeit nicht mehr benutzt, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann öffnet rar nie die .par2, .par3, par(x) Dateien direkt, sondern sie sind Teil eines ganzen, das entweder durch öffnen der allerersten Datei mit der Endung .rar oder mit der allerletzen des Splits zurückgebaut wird.

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, das ist soweit auch klar...

ich will es ja so haben das wenn ich eine .par2 datei doppelclicke in einem consolenfenster par2 r dateiname.par2 ausgefuehrt wird

ich habe es so wie bei rar im kde eingestellt, nur halt fuer *.par2 und *.PAR2 .. aber diese einstellung greift einfach nicht

doppelclicke ich eine .par2 datei, kommt im kde das fenster mit der frage womit die datei geoefnet werden soll ...

----------

## UTgamer

Du kannst eine .par2 Datei eigentlich mit garnichts öffnen, weil die Informationen darin wertlos sind, selbst mit Winrar konntest du nie eine .par2 öffnen. Eine .par(2) könnte ebenso von einem anderen Programm wie z.B. Firefox stammen.

----------

